# can you get chips and gravy where you are?



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm wondering where the cut off point for chips with gravy is? I know if I meet anyone from the South, they think it's really weird... I got a theory that that's where the North South divide begins- where you can't get chips with gravy


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Jesus: of course. This is Canada.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 6, 2007)

Ooh, now look what you've gone and done, you've made me want chips and gravy.  But it's 1.15 in the morning.

You b@st@rd!


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 6, 2007)

make some chips and gravy then


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 6, 2007)

i've ad chips with gravy and i'm in london...

however i did make them myself


----------



## soulman (Dec 6, 2007)

Of course, chips and onion gravy


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 6, 2007)

you can't get chips and gravy on the south coast, I know that much!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 6, 2007)

ebay sex moomin said:
			
		

> make some chips and gravy then


There are only sweet potatoes in the cupboard, no regular potatoes.  I don't think chipped sweet potatoes would go with gravy somehow.


----------



## soulman (Dec 6, 2007)

ebay sex moomin said:
			
		

> you can't get chips and gravy on the south coast, I know that much!



You haven't got a fucking clue what chips and onion gravy is about..


----------



## lenny101 (Dec 6, 2007)

I miss chips and gravy so much, with mussy pees and chicken & mushroom pie.


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 6, 2007)

soulman said:
			
		

> You haven't got a fucking clue what chips and onion gravy is about..



sorry Gordon, didn't even know you posted here to be honest!

I know what onion gravy is; often served with sausages, but you're right- I don't know a fucking thing about chips and onion gravy- is it something you serve at Claridges?  

And may I point out, this thread's not about fucking onion gravy; it's about walking into a chip-shop and sayin 'chips an gravy an mushy peas please!' If you can do that on the south coast, I'll buy you a doughnut!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Chips and gravy, gone one better.

http://electron.mit.edu/~gsteele/poutine/new_photos/plate_poutine_1.jpg


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 6, 2007)

Now that's what I call _dinner!_


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 6, 2007)

I can get chips n gravy n mushy peas. *drooooooooooool*
Want some for breakfast now 

(I'm in South Wales)


----------



## Spion (Dec 6, 2007)

Bradford - chips and gravy or two types of curry sauce ('chip shop' or 'chinese'!)


----------



## Kanda (Dec 6, 2007)

Cambourne, Cornwall.

South enough?


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 6, 2007)

we don't have 'em here


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 6, 2007)

In Leeds - no problem!


----------



## tarannau (Dec 6, 2007)

Why though? Bisto and chips are grim.

Us Londoners don't need no stinking chemical gunk over our proper chipped spuds. Bloody gravy-obsessed numpties from the North can't even refrain from pouring this filth over their crispy chips. Lazy fecks can't even be arsed to make decent gravy, adding a bit of flavoured scum powder from a big granule bag.

Rubbish. Heathen barbarians clearly can't make chips properly, or they wouldn't have to hide them under this grimness.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 6, 2007)

Chips in gravy are popular in the Midlands north of Brum. I've had them in Burton, Derby, Stoke, Notts, Lincoln, Loughborough and Mansfield itself in the past. Perhaps I should be ashamed


----------



## tarannau (Dec 6, 2007)

All areas of culinary merit those.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 6, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Why though? Bisto and chips are grim.
> 
> Us Londoners don't need no stinking chemical gunk over our proper chipped spuds. Bloody gravy-obsessed numpties from the North can't even refrain from pouring this filth over their crispy chips. Lazy fecks can't even be arsed to make decent gravy, adding a bit of flavoured scum powder from a big granule bag.



I fundamentally can't understand how pie and chips can be eaten without gravy. Pukka Pies and sunflower oil fried chips are too dry for it. Gravy maketh the meal


----------



## Spion (Dec 6, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Why though? Bisto and chips are grim.
> 
> Us Londoners don't need no stinking chemical gunk over our proper chipped spuds. Bloody gravy-obsessed numpties from the North can't even refrain from pouring this filth over their crispy chips. Lazy fecks can't even be arsed to make decent gravy, adding a bit of flavoured scum powder from a big granule bag.
> 
> Rubbish. Heathen barbarians clearly can't make chips properly, or they wouldn't have to hide them under this grimness.


 I'd have given that 9/10 a while ago but after noticing your posting style over the past few months I think you're becoming a caricature of yourself these days, Tarannau. So, 5/10


----------



## Kanda (Dec 6, 2007)

Spion said:
			
		

> I'd have given that 9/10 a while ago but after noticing your posting style over the past few months I think you're becoming a caricature of yourself these days, Tarannau. So, 5/10





I bet you've never had northern chips and gravy Tarannau... Bisto my arse..


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 6, 2007)

we have chips smothered in chili and then cheese on top of that.   with or without onions and mustard


----------



## tarannau (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm afraid that gravy with chips is one of the great mysteries of the world for me Spion, up there with 'why is Celine Dion popular?' and 'Bryan Adams, why?' 

So please excuse me a little routine based ranting. It's a personal bugbear.

Now, don't get me wrong - I love my gravy as much as the next man. Made lovingly with stock and the pan juices, served with a roast or sausages, it's one of British cuisine's finest exports. But inferior cack made out of packet out of smeggy chemicals, emptied over subtle and gloriously simple (crisp fish and) chipped potato  for no good reason. NO - that's a perversion too far.  It saddens me deeply that the people of the barren North have succumbed to this MSG-based gravy addiction.  These are dark times in the kitchens and takeaways of Blighty.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 6, 2007)

Kanda said:
			
		

> I bet you've never had northern chips and gravy Tarannau... Bisto my arse..



Feck orf, I've eaten chips with gravy in Stoke, Leeds and Manchester (including Gt Manchester and Bolton)in the spirit of culinary adventure and fairness. Like the Japanese blowfish, yet more depressing than deadly,  It's actually sub-bisto, cheap catering grade crack cack from local cash and carries. Why corrupt the humble fried spud, resplendent in its traditional salt and malt vinegar covering?

Won't anyone think of what the potatoes want? Who'd vote for a head covering of poo coloured liquid?


----------



## lizardqueen (Dec 6, 2007)

When did you eat chips and gravy in bolton or Manchester?  You've never had it when i've been there.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 6, 2007)

It's just come to me....

Tarranau does actually sound like Victor Meldrew these days!!


----------



## Mallard (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't know about artificial, but chippy gravy needs to be thick, almost black with a good skin and an ability to hold a spoon up vertically.


----------



## jontz01 (Dec 6, 2007)

A chip shop in Newcastle-under-Lyme used to do proper home-made gravy from the meat juices, with peas and bits of carrot and everything.... mmmm lush.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 6, 2007)

jontz01 said:
			
		

> A chip shop in Newcastle-under-Lyme used to do proper home-made gravy from the meat juices, with peas and bits of carrot and everything.... mmmm lush.



Sounds fantastic. There's one in Notts that does homemade with bits of mince and onion


----------



## Kanda (Dec 6, 2007)

Lies!! Tarranau says it's Bisto! Everywhere!!!


----------



## tarannau (Dec 6, 2007)

No, it's sub-Bisto, cheaper grade catering stuff - keep up dear.

 

Impressed by the mention of proper gravy mind - never seen that in a chippy. Mostly I guess, because they don't serve any meat which could be used to make gravy from - unless they're sucking the filling out of out of date Pukka pies and boling it up surreptitiuously. Where else are they going to get the meat juices, let alone the meat stock? 

But I salute the effort of people who make mince and carrot proper dan article gravy.  That's a logical and highly creditable addition to the chippie menu- virtually a meal in itself. 

But adding some prebought chemical-based swill to your chips? Betrayal of our finest English potatoes and traditions that!


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 6, 2007)

it has become pan_national...I know a shop in Penzance(up Queen Street along from The Lugger) that does it...and they have a healthy business all year round because the word got out to visiting Northern tourists who seem to make a pilgrimage to the place. 

I know my memory comes and goes, but as kids did we used to call it _liquor n chips_(Pronounced as licker.)?


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 6, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> - unless they're sucking the filling out of out of date Pukka pies and boling it up surreptitiuously. Where else are they going to get the meat juices, let alone the meat stock?



I love Pukka pies...but old enough to remember when they got _told off_ for serving up dog in their pies.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 6, 2007)

Bloody even stole 'liquor' from the cockernees too. Liquor's the green parsley based stuff that we've poured over our meat pies and mash for blinking generations. 

Cor bleeding blimey. Nicking our bloody sauce terminology. Will these above-Watford heathens stop at nothing


----------



## Mallard (Dec 6, 2007)

I suppose you'd get it to go with faggots in the West Country. Our local chippie does a nice line in homemade faggots but they do need plenty of gravy and the addition of mushy peas.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 6, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Bloody even stole 'liquor' from the cockernees too. Liquor's the green parsley based stuff that we've poured over our meat pies and mash for blinking generations.
> 
> Cor bleeding blimey. Nicking our bloody sauce terminology. Will these above-Watford heathens stop at nothing



I think they'll let you keep the eels though


----------



## tarannau (Dec 6, 2007)

Thumbs up to faggots and gravy too. It's the spread of fake gravy, corrupting our nation's virgin chipped potatoes, that I'm opposed to.

Sadly, some places in London even serve this lazy, degraded filth. They just pick up an extra powder/sauce mix from next to the 'chip shop curry sauce' row in the cash and card then offer it at £50p a smeggy portion addition to misguided MSG addicts in need of a chemical gunk kick. It's veh, veh sad indeed.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 6, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Thumbs up to faggots and gravy too. It's the spread of fake gravy, corrupting our nation's virgin chipped potatoes, that I'm opposed to.
> 
> Sadly, some places in London even serve this lazy, degraded filth. They just pick up an extra powder/sauce mix from next to the 'chip shop curry sauce' row in the cash and card then offer it at £50p a smeggy portion addition to misguided MSG addicts in need of a chemical gunk kick. It's veh, veh sad indeed.



I'm going to enquire at chippies in the future now. The thing that gets my blood boiling is the introduction of frozen chips in some places and the demise of the well-done but soft chip which was the hallmark of beef dripping frying and is getting rarer these days.


----------



## boskysquelch (Dec 6, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Bloody even stole 'liquor' from the cockernees too. Liquor's the green parsley based stuff that we've poured over our meat pies and mash for blinking generations.
> 
> Cor bleeding blimey. Nicking our bloody sauce terminology. Will these above-Watford heathens stop at nothing




nah you are right ...as I said mix up of culinary memories... I've got the liquor bit now.....the chopshop(?) at Mt Pleasant/Farringdon. 

BUT I think I had the same debate in a chip shop, in Keswick, with a Welsh bloke, when he asked for liquor & chips and then got served gravy & chips without being questioned with what he meant.


----------



## jontz01 (Dec 6, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Impressed by the mention of proper gravy mind - never seen that in a chippy.




Ahh this is a proper sit in or take out chippy/cafe combo with tables, plates and everything. They do full roast dinners etc...  


wants chips now


----------



## gnoriac (Dec 6, 2007)

Gravy? Vile.

Us west midlanders have our chips* the* proper way.

With curry sauce.


----------



## Poot (Dec 6, 2007)

Round here they have chips and _cheese_! Chips and cheese for fuck's sake! What's that all about?!


----------



## Detroit City (Dec 6, 2007)

Poot said:
			
		

> Round here they have chips and _cheese_! Chips and cheese for fuck's sake! What's that all about?!


we have 'em the proper way.....chips smothered in chili which is then smothered in cheese sauce, with loads of onions  

you guys are all pussies with your damn gravy and currys sauce


----------



## chio (Dec 6, 2007)

you can get chips, _cheese_ and gravy where I come from. and it's popular.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 7, 2007)

Not only CAN you get chips and gravy where I live, but you HAVE to get chips and gravy where I live. They close the town down on a Wednesday, 'half-day closing for Gravy Day' we call it, and everyone clogs down the 'Canalside Chippy and Pawnbrokers' for their intravenous chips and gravy. Then we all share a lambert and butler and get back to our shift at the cliche factory.

I fucking love em, me.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Mallard (Dec 7, 2007)

Wookey said:
			
		

> Not only CAN you get chips and gravy where I live, but you HAVE to get chips and gravy where I live. They close the town down on a Wednesday, 'half-day closing for Gravy Day' we call it, and everyone clogs down the 'Canalside Chippy and Pawnbrokers' for their intravenous chips and gravy. Then we all share a lambert and butler and get back to our shift at the cliche factory.
> 
> I fucking love em, me.



 

I'm laughing even though I smoke Lamberts


----------



## Jambooboo (Dec 13, 2007)

ebay sex moomin said:
			
		

> I'm wondering where the cut off point for chips with gravy is? I know if I meet anyone from the South, they think it's really weird... I got a theory that that's where the North South divide begins- where you can't get chips with gravy



Which chippy do you go to? I can't think of many round this way - I've passed one that is up Greenheys Lane/Cambridge Street way (it's one on of them roads) but I usually jump on my bike and go to The Battered Cod in Fallowfield or Withington.

Buzzrocks chips and Caribbean gravy is nice though - not proper chips but the gravy makes up for it.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm in China; I can't even get real chips.  So the answer's no 

But the missus can make quite decent 'proper' chips.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 14, 2007)

Detroit City said:
			
		

> we have 'em the proper way.....chips smothered in chili which is then smothered in cheese sauce, with loads of onions
> 
> you guys are all pussies with your damn gravy and currys sauce



That's why the obesity rate is even higher in the US than UK


----------



## Mallard (Dec 14, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> I usually jump on my bike and go to The Battered Cod in Fallowfield or Withington.



They used to do a great gravy when I used to go in twice a week in '88.

I've not had chips in gravy from a Chinese for ages. A few I used to go to used to serve it in a tinfoil tray with very dark but thinner gravy with a nice pleasant hint of spices from the wok. You could even add a spring roll


----------



## Fuchs66 (Dec 14, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> I'm in China; I can't even get real chips.  So the answer's no


Ditto for Germany it's all oven chips here, fucking uncivilised furrinners


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Dec 15, 2007)

Jambooboo said:
			
		

> Which chippy do you go to? I can't think of many round this way - I've passed one that is up Greenheys Lane/Cambridge Street way (it's one on of them roads) but I usually jump on my bike and go to The Battered Cod in Fallowfield or Withington.
> 
> Buzzrocks chips and Caribbean gravy is nice though - not proper chips but the gravy makes up for it.



this thread is excellent! both funny _and_ informative 

jbb- there's a pretty good chippy down Ayres road on the left, tho I forget the name of it...

otherwise, I just pop into any promising looking chippy while I'm out n' about... you can't beat The Battered Cod in Withy village 

Totally agree about the Buzzrocks chips; the Caribbean gravy more than makes up for the generic 'price-u-like' frozen chippage- plus their very generous array of condiments, including homemade Carribean chutney!

I got recommended their curried goat in the 'pubs' thread, and I really want to try it- it'll be worth it, even tho I'll have to suffer a few seconds of 'increasingly slack vegetarian' guilt while I'm ordering....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 15, 2007)

Fuchs66 said:
			
		

> Ditto for Germany it's all oven chips here, fucking uncivilised furrinners



 best furrin place I've had chips was Amsterdam and, surprisingly, Paris.  We always think of French ones as being, well, thin, but a lot of the algerian kebab places in Paris actually do thick chippie-style chips.

Only thing in amsterdam is to tell them to go easy on the mayo - and even if you do they still put enough on to drown an elephant.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 15, 2007)

Fuchs66 said:
			
		

> Ditto for Germany it's all oven chips here, fucking uncivilised furrinners



I've never understood the point of oven chips. It's like eating cardboard.


----------



## ajk (Dec 16, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> you can get chips, _cheese_ and gravy where I come from. and it's popular.



It's practically the national dish over here. Tastes. Of. Win.


----------



## igrowonyou (Dec 16, 2007)

Everywhere does them where I live............nearsest place to me is just round the corner.


----------



## paolo (Dec 16, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> best furrin place I've had chips was Amsterdam and, surprisingly, Paris.  We always think of French ones as being, well, thin, but a lot of the algerian kebab places in Paris actually do thick chippie-style chips.
> 
> Only thing in amsterdam is to tell them to go easy on the mayo - and even if you do they still put enough on to drown an elephant.



There's a fuggin ace kebab shop sort of opposite Gare du Nord. The meat almost looks like it could have been a real animal. And the chips are ok too. You feel a bit "low" for doing it - given that you're in France - but it fills a spot nicely.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 16, 2007)

paolo999 said:
			
		

> There's a fuggin ace kebab shop sort of opposite Gare du Nord. The meat almost looks like it could have been a real animal. And the chips are ok too. You feel a bit "low" for doing it - given that you're in France - but it fills a spot nicely.



They love their kebabs in France though. Most seaside places I went to In Brittany were selling tons of kebabs from caravans and it was the french that were ordering them. In one they even used frozen chicken kebab meat!


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 16, 2007)

Ohhh i could do with a big bag of gravy n chips right now. Puurfect hang over meal


----------



## Mallard (Dec 16, 2007)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ohhh i could do with a big bag of gravy n chips right now. Puurfect hang over meal



Finding a chippie open on a Sunday has got to be hard.


----------

